# The OC



## Lacedaemonian (May 22, 2006)

I got hooked on this series last year after mocking the show for so long.  I actually watched it to laugh at it and admire the female cast but was soon drawn in.  

I watched the final episode of season 3 on friday and have been slightly depressed ever since.  As soon as Imogen Heap started to play Hallelujah I knew my heart was going to be broken.  I never expected this outcome. My heart is filled with tears now.


----------



## speedingslug (May 22, 2006)

On tree hill is better 
should be a new series soon


----------



## Esioul (May 22, 2006)

Iv'e never watched it, it looks slightly naff and the boys look too pretty.


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 25, 2006)

cant evan work up the intrest to look im ether old or its just not captured my intrest or both


----------



## Thunderchild (May 25, 2006)

This show is one of my guilty pleasures. I love how tounge and cheek it is to other dramas and that it doesn't take itself seriously


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 25, 2006)

I thought it looked awful at first but it has so much more depth and aint a teen drama as it appears.  Sandy cohen is the true genius character of the show.  My heart is still broken.


----------



## lizzybob (May 28, 2006)

I have watched The OC since it first started and love the show. It has apparently been taken on for a fourth season so I'm quite curious to see where they are going to take the show seeing as they have all graduated so are off to collage in different states. Also what with the ending of season 3 it is going to be quite interesting to see how they approach the new season. I was really hormonal when I watched the season finale so ended up crying at it although I think it was partly because I had invested a lot into the characters so really felt for them aswell.


----------

